# List of parts needed for Cam Upgrade



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey , im gathering parts for this winters 2014-2015 storage project & I was thinking the Vengeance Racing VRX5 cam 236/238 .601/.605 113+2 LSA & Vengeance Racing Dual Spring Kit- .660 Lift/Titanium Retainers Spring specs are 155 lbs @ 1.780", 380 lbs @ 1.180", 400 lbs @ 1.130, coild bind @ 1.070" also Cloyes Race Billet True Roller Single Row Timing Set w/upgraded extreme duty z chain .Melling Hi Volume Oil Pump .... ARP Camshaft Retainer Plate Bolt Kit ,ARP Harmonic Balancer Bolt & ARP LS Cam Bolts ..GM LS2 / 3 Front Cover Kit Includes:Cover / Gasket / Seal / Cam Position Sensor .....Anything else im missing or I should upgrade/replace ??? I just want to do this 1 time ! ! !


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a vengeance set up. Vindicator cam, trickflow heads , fast 102, NW 102. You are missing the rocker arms. Best way is to upgrade the stock ones with a trunion kit. Call them and they will sell you the perfect set up. Also I think that the cam you want is too big and will be limited by the stock heads and intake. Once you change the cam your drivability will suck so you will need gears, once you open the rear end you might as well get a truetrac. Then the clutch will give up so you would need to upgrade. 
Power is very addictive. When I got my car I just wanted a CAI. 2 years and 15,000$ later for parts only ( I did all the work myself) my car is finally ready ( there is nothing more that I can buy). Good luck. If you are on a budget stay bellow 230 duration.


----------

